# Rapid LED plug-and-play kit for biocube 14



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I am doing some looking around for a reasonably simple LED upgrade for my biocube 14. I'm not in a hurry to purchase anything as I likely won't make the upgrade until my new tank is well established and I have some experience with keeping all of the parameters in check, but I thought I would ask your opinion on a mod that I found that looks fairly simple to install. Here is a link to the mod:

http://www.rapidled.com/plug-and-play-biocube-14-retrofit-kit-non-dimmable/

Does anyone have any experience with this mod?

I'm wondering if I need to go with the more complicated "dimmable" model, or if I am ok with sticking to a non-dimmable model. I'm not sure what the benefits (in terms of health of fish and coral) of the dimmable model are.

Any input would help.

Thanks


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

IMO go dimmable. Switching from a cf light source to LED is a huge change as the intensity of the LED's is far greater than that of any cf bulb. 

With the dimmable version you will be able to put more lights in the canopy to allow for better colour matching (ratio of blues/whites/reds or any other colours). 

Once the light is installed you will be able to start with the light at about 30-40% of full power and slowly work it up in intensity over a period of weeks, allowing the corals to adjust to the new lighting.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

sounds good. Thanks!


----------

